# kernel flag???

## raino

Vorrei provare a compilare il kernel con dei glag che decido io...dove vado a mettere le mani???

Mi pare che il file sia /usr/src/linux/Makefile ma non so poi cosa fare...

io vorrei mettere -Os al posto di -O2 (che mi sembra standard) e aggiungere altre opzioni... come faccio???

----------

## cerri

Basta modificare

```
CFLAGS := $(CPPFLAGS) -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O3 \

          -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common
```

----------

